# AltEPG Forum - help - locked out



## mikeyboyuk (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in the process of migrating to a new email account/address.

I logged in to the AltEPG forum at the beginning of the month to update my profile/account with my new email address.

This has had the unfortunate effect of locking me out of the forum.

I received an automated email from the forum which said:

"Your account on "AltEPG" has been deactivated, most likely due to changes
made to your profile. The administrator of the board will need to activate
it before you can log in. You will receive another notification when this
has occurred."

However, this was at the beginning of the month and, 2 weeks later, I still haven't had my forum account activated again.

I've tried emailing a few different @altepg.com addresses to see if I could establish contact with one of the administrators, but all emails bounced back, suggesting the mailbox no longer exists.

Does anyone here have any involvement in administering the forum or could put me in touch with someone who does, please?

I've tried various different ways to try to get back in to the forum, but to no avail.

Many thanks,

Mikey


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

I've still got an active account that gets me in - can I do anything ?


----------



## Windy Miller (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello, I have run into the same issue, having had to change my AltEPG email address. When I try to log back in, I see the message "The specified username is currently inactive. If you have problems activating your account, please contact a board administrator". But I cannot see how to contact the administrators without first logging in!

Did you manage to find a solution? Thanks, Ruth


----------



## mikeyboyuk (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Unfortunately, having tried contacting the Administrators using various different email addresses, I couldn't get through - all my emails bounced back. It seems like even the email address for the Admin isn't valid anymore.

In the end, I had to register a new account using a different email address.

One option would be to create a new/free email address (Gmail, for example) just for the purpose of creating a new forum account.

Hope that helps.

Nice to know there are still some fellow TiVo users out there. 

All the best,

Mikey


----------



## Windy Miller (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks Mikey. I had also resorted to creating a new account with a different email address in the meantime. I wasn't hopeful even that would work, as it also needed admin approval. But that came though OK for some reason. The approval notification came in an email from [email protected]. But when I tried responding to that address I also got an undeliverable message (quite an odd one, I thought: "No connection could be made because the target computer actively refused it"), as I did for my earlier email to [email protected]. I had emailed the latter to try and get the email address on my AltEPG TiVo registration account updated, in case they ever need to contact the last few of us (fewer than 150 now, according to the stats) with the sad news that they are stopping the EPG service .


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but can anyone actually get into the altepg forum? It doesn't seem to want to play ball - AND I just noticed my Tivo daily calls are failing since Saturday 

I can PING altepg.com, but I get a timeout waiting for the webserver to respond

Trying not to think the worst


----------



## Windy Miller (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi Phil, I can certainly view the Altepg forum & read the posts OK (haven't tried logging on though). But I have also seen some failed daily calls over the last week (although, oddly, not every day - failed Fri & I think Weds last week and again today [twice], but worked fine Sat+Sun). That's something that often happens for me after my TiVo reboots itself for whatever reason, and I then need to go into the System Info menu and change 'dial-in configuration code' from 127 to 126 to fix it. My TiVo *hasn't* restarted recently, but I just spotted that the code had reset itself to 127 somehow. I've now changed it back to 126 and will see if that fixes the call failing issue tomorrow.
Ruth


----------



## Windy Miller (Jul 16, 2020)

... Hmm, strange. I could view the forum (and the altepg.com site generally, incl my TiVo account and the dial-up stats page). 15mins ago, but now I can’t access any of it.


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

Windy Miller said:


> ... Hmm, strange. I could view the forum (and the altepg.com site generally, incl my TiVo account and the dial-up stats page). 15mins ago, but now I can't access any of it.


TiVos daily call worked OK last night, but a test call this morning is failing again Also, still can't access the forum page. Most odd


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

ARRRG - I just did the same thing as the OP - I tried to change my contact details on the alt-epg forum

Now my account is "pending" waiting for an admin to pick up the pieces

I tried to create a NEW account, but that is ALSO pending - grrrrr

If anyone fancies doing me a favour could you ask the forum to take a look at usernames "philg" and "philguk" so I can at least get ONE id working again. My preference is the first one

What I was ACTUALLY trying to do was change the eMail address that is lodged against my TiVo at alt-epg. I no longer have THAT eMail address

Ever wish you hadn't started something???


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

PS Obviously I did end up getting to the forum, but I just had a note to say my "new" ID had been activated, but now I can't get to the forum pages again


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

As to the dial-up configuration, my code is 127 also - and I think it always has been?

In any case, I can't see where you'd change it to 126 (or anything else) - where did you make the change??

My test calls aren't getting past "connecting"


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow been a while since I've been here, anyone else found altepg servers are down, dont appear to be able to ping the website and TiVos now shouting about lack of guide data and the dial up isnt answering  
Has something happened that I wasnt aware of and its been scrapped or is it just a glitch ?


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

Furball said:


> Wow been a while since I've been here, anyone else found altepg servers are down, dont appear to be able to ping the website and TiVos now shouting about lack of guide data and the dial up isnt answering
> Has something happened that I wasnt aware of and its been scrapped or is it just a glitch ?


Glitchy - very gitchy

My TiVo gets a daily call OK most days, but if I try manual calls they often fail. My DailyMail is also failing to connect/send

I'm told there are "server issues"


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Phil G said:


> Glitchy - very gitchy
> 
> My TiVo gets a daily call OK most days, but if I try manual calls they often fail. My DailyMail is also failing to connect/send
> 
> I'm told there are "server issues"


Thanks Phil , so its not that Altepg has folded then, that was my fear.


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

Furball said:


> Thanks Phil , so its not that Altepg has folded then, that was my fear.





Furball said:


> Thanks Phil , so its not that Altepg has folded then, that was my fear.


That was my fear for a couple of days too


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Phil G said:


> That was my fear for a couple of days too


Its odd that the websites down as well, never know the website to be down as well :frowning: so its purely just server issues currently.


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

Furball said:


> Its odd that the websites down as well, never know the website to be down as well :frowning: so its purely just server issues currently.


I can get a response from http://www.altepg.com/index.html but nowhere else


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Phil G said:


> I can get a response from http://www.altepg.com/index.html but nowhere else


Are you sure thats not a cached page as I cant even get the server to respond that hosts that page so I think what you are seeing is a locally cached page.

It looks like an issue with the name servers possibly ?


----------



## Phil G (Aug 24, 2020)

Furball said:


> Are you sure thats not a cached page as I cant even get the server to respond that hosts that page so I think what you are seeing is a locally cached page.
> 
> It looks like an issue with the name servers possibly ?


OK, maybe cached

What IP do you get for altepg.com? - I see 194.1.151.205


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I also am not able to access http://www.altepg.com/ and am not getting dailymail updates or guide data downloads. Fingers crossed the team get things back up and running shortly.

DNS is returning 194.1.151.205 for altepg.com


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Altepg is back up, phew, looks like on going issues with the system though


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

and its died again 

At least while it was there it looked like they were on the case, lets hope its fixable.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

And we're back up and running again


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Windy Miller said:


> Hi Phil, I can certainly view the Altepg forum & read the posts OK (haven't tried logging on though). But I have also seen some failed daily calls over the last week (although, oddly, not every day - failed Fri & I think Weds last week and again today [twice], but worked fine Sat+Sun). That's something that often happens for me after my TiVo reboots itself for whatever reason, and I then need to go into the System Info menu and change 'dial-in configuration code' from 127 to 126 to fix it. My TiVo *hasn't* restarted recently, but I just spotted that the code had reset itself to 127 somehow. I've now changed it back to 126 and will see if that fixes the call failing issue tomorrow.
> Ruth


Have all the posts on altepg forum been delete ? They are all empty when I click on them.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

They appear fine for me - are you able to post in the General forum of AltEPG? If so then I suggest posting there, not many people frequent these parts these days.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Have you tried any individual posts within the forum? Every one appears blank to me. Would you know how I can break out of guided set up?

I have found the kickstart codes but my green light doesn't turn yellow at any point to use that. Stuck on guided set up where it mentions service providers.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes I tried individual posts and they show correctly

It sounds like either a problem with the device/browser you're using the access the forum (have you tried from another device or incognito mode?) or a problem with your permissions on that forum, I can't help with that I'm afraid.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Tried Edge, Firefox and Chrome. I get no topics exist for this forum on every message I click on. You can actually see the messages can you? (not just the headers)


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes I can see the post contents. At a guess I'd say it sounds like your account doesn't have necessary access to the forums.

I'll post there to see if anyone can help you further - what's your username on altepg?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

At the bottom of the Board Index it says show posts from 2 weeks in a dropdown menu. There is no option to show posts from more than 1 year unless All Topics does that. However it just goes back to 2 weeks for me.


----------

